# Carbon Fork Options for MXL



## ozigreg (Aug 13, 2009)

I would appreciate thoughts on a replacment fork for my Mapei MXL. I purchased the MXL second hand about 18 months ago and would estimate the age of the frame to be about 10 years old. It has a Flash carbon fork that is looking a little tired.

I had my heart set on a 1" full carbon Star but then I discovered these forks have been out of production for the past 5 - 6 years.


So I would appreciate thoughts and suggestions on my options. I was keen on the full carbon Star to drop a few hundred grams from the steel steerer of the Flash. 

Thanks


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Leave it*

I have a Master Olympic and it came with a Flash fork. I'm not sure what tired looking means but if it's not broken.....I'm not sure why with the Masterlight, a steel frame which is not terribly light as steel frames go, you are trying to lose a couple of hundred grams via the steerer but here are the Colnago options.

You can buy a fork used or NOS, both the Star and the Force. The Force is a bit heavier than the Star but like the Star, has a carbon steerer. I bought a used Force about 5 years ago and run it on my Merckx Ti EX. Great combo. I have a Star on my C40 and it too is a good match.

Personally, I bought a steel Prescia for my MO but a bit lazy now and three years later, still have not installed it.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

+1 steel Prescia


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

A steel steerer is the only way to go with a 1" tube. Carbon 1" steerer forks can be had for TT bikes, but that is not something I would want on a day to day basis.

My '06 MXL had the Street Carbon fork and it was a great package. I tried the Prescia for the whole "all steel" affect and I was very underwhelmed. The Street had FAR superior riding characteristics over the steel Prescia.

I think you can find a Ritchey Ouzo Pro in 1" on flea-bay, but I'm just not comfortable with a 1" all carbon steerer. That's why HS sizes went up to the 1 1/8 dimension. I put a full carbon 1 1/8 fork on my 853 steel LeMond with no reservations.

Now a nice aftermarket curved steel fork would look sweet on the Master. Just sayin'....


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I have over 36,000 miles on my '02 MXL with a Flash fork and the fork is still fine. I don't know what a 'looks little tired' mean..I think the option now if you want to stay carbon is a Street fork..


----------

